# Moved!



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Well it seems to me a lot of people need *Signatures.*

This isn't exactly a shop, because i will be doing everything for <big>*free.*</big>
I'm not the best signature maker but i'm looking to learn more and more by making you guys signatures.

Pretty much all u gotta do is tell me what character, or *characters* you want in your signature, and if you have a specific *color.*


I will also be letting you guys pick your font.
*www.dafont.com* has a ton of fonts to choose from, so go there *pick one* out and *send me the link to the font or name* w/e works for you.

This is how your request should be posted.
*
Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Main color:
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: (put the link here or name of it)

Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me.*

*If i get a lot of request i will just make a waiting list.*

One last note guys, Id appreciate it if you* credit* me *under the signature* i make for you.
*A simple Thanks Chubster Will suffice.*

On another note guys, if you don't like the signature i make for you, you can just request a do over. 
I don't mind.

<big>*<big>Shop Opened February 21,2009
-This shop has served 21 TBT members so far!-</big>*</big>

*-Members Served-*
1-RockmanEXE
2-Sarah (Twice!)  :brrrr: 
3-Hal
4-Technoxmaniac
5-Tj7777777
6-Chibz
7-Waluigi
8-Dylan
9-JD Awesome
10-Mr. Hobo
11-Cornymikey
12-Clown Town
13-Callum1064
14-Bell Hunter
15-Cornman64
16-Laurie
17-Ray Lofstad
18-John102
19-Pup101
20-Knightlordco
21-Caleb

<big><big>*
-Currently Working on Caleb's Signature*</big></big>
*<big>Status-PENDING</big>*

<big><big>*Next in line Mattyofalbion*</big></big>
And then..
-Earth
-Ms.Chibi
-Novo
-Julien11
-Spector1
-Aqua
-May Rukia
-Iceztar
-Muppetman
-Dark
-Samwich
-Bananaoracle
-Bita


<big><big>*-This shop will Constantly open and close.
It will be open when im available to work on Signatures, and close when im not.*</big></big>


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2009)

*Main Sig Character:* Animal Crossing Characters - A bunch of different ones
*Secondary Character: (if any)* More Animal Crossing Characters Please! =3
*Main color:* Pink
*Secondary Color: (if any)* Umm... White or black  i guess
*Font: (put the link here or name of it)* In the font Sniglet, could you please write:
Sarah!
Animal Crossing Player
But with "Animal Crossing Player" in a smaller font please!

Thank you so much!

-Sarah! ^_^


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> *Main Sig Character:* Animal Crossing Characters - A bunch of different ones
> *Secondary Character: (if any)* More Animal Crossing Characters Please! =3
> *Main color:* Pink
> *Secondary Color: (if any)* Umm... White or black  i guess
> ...


*Alright sarah ill do my best, you should be next on my signature list.*


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank You! *


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 21, 2009)

If I knew you had I shop I would have came here first!
XD


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Rosalina(Mario Galaxy)
Secondary Character:N/A
Main color:Blue
Secondary Color:LightBule/Kind sky blue
Font:
Can the Text on it say "Cake"


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Rosalina(Mario Galaxy)
> Secondary Character:N/A
> Main color:Blue
> Secondary Color:LightBule/Kind sky blue
> ...


Ok hal you're after Sarah


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well it seems to me a lot of people need *Signatures.*
> 
> This isn't exactly a shop, because i will be doing everything for <big>*free.*</big>
> I'm not the best signature maker but i'm looking to learn more and more by making you guys signatures.
> ...


*wow for free?, your job is awesome!*


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 21, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Can you use the pic in this link? http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/Futur-Samatic/Techno%20Abstract26.jpg
Secondary Character:And this one thx.
http://www.bergoiata.org/fe/Futur-Samatic/Techno%20Abstract%20Blue3.jpg
Main color: the pics
Secondary Color: NONE
Font: Frail & Bedazzled

Extra Info: In the text can you put "Technoxmaniac"
and i dont care how you put the pics. Thanks a ton!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Rockman your signature is finished.

Here are a few color schemes to choose from.

1





2




3




4





Any changes u may want, Pm me. If not  Enjoi


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

> wow for free?, your job is awesome!



Thanks Stban, yeah for free. Im not gonna charge for something i enjoy doing.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Chub.
I'll use the 4th one.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Rockman your signature is finished.
> 
> Here are a few color schemes to choose from.
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are amazing! 

I can't wait to see how mine turns out! xD =3


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 21, 2009)

does this shop mean i dont have to pay u the money for the sig in my sig contest? =)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> does this shop mean i dont have to pay u the money for the sig in my sig contest? =)


Sure, i dont mind, but i havent won yet lol


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 21, 2009)

can u make one of samus


----------



## Chibz (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been having trouble keeping my computer alive because the AC Adapter is dying. This means little to no photoshop time. D:
It's not imperative, but I'd really appreciate it if you'd help me make a signature banner for my shop.
I'd like it to read "Chibz Custom Patterns". I'd like simple cute sunflowers in the background and a stitched border.
 With blue text.
I'll gladly pay you a good tip for your effort. ^..^


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2009)

You need to fill out this:....




			
				Fill This Out! said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: (and a ]


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> can u make one of samus


sure tj but please fill this out

Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Main color:
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: (put the link here or name of it)

Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> I've been having trouble keeping my computer alive because the AC Adapter is dying. This means little to no photoshop time. D:
> It's not imperative, but I'd really appreciate it if you'd help me make a signature banner for my shop.
> I'd like it to read "Chibz Custom Patterns". I'd like simple cute sunflowers in the background and a stitched border.
> With blue text.
> I'll gladly pay you a good tip for your effort. ^..^


Well ive never done banners, but if you get me the dimensions i could give it a try.


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 21, 2009)

Main Sig Character: samus
Secondary Character:none
Main color: sky blue
Secondary Color: black
Font: dosent matter


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

K guys ive updated the Waiting list with the order.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 21, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets try 150 pixels high by 400 pixels wide.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay chibz.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 21, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Waluigi
Secondary Character:The guitar hero guitar. Try and make it  so waluigi is playin it if possible
Main color: purple
Secondary Color: yellow
Font: um any font

make sure it says "waluigi owns"


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 21, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Waluigi
> Secondary Character:The guitar hero guitar. Try and make it  so waluigi is playin it if possible
> Main color: purple
> Secondary Color: black
> ...


k waluigi added you to list


----------



## Fontana (Feb 21, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Dylan (Feb 21, 2009)

Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.Rover(animal crossing character)
Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.Camo Frog(animal crossing character)
Main color:Black
Secondary Color: (if any)White
Font: (put the link here or name of it)any Medieval font

Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me."The Bell Tree Member" in purple and blue at bottom:with green glow.  green glow around Rover(character)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sarah Your Signature is complete.
Please PM me with any Changes u may want.

If not enjoy.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: (and a ]Added you to the waiting list


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Toon Link
Main color: Black
Secondary Character: Pixel Mario
Secondary Color: Red
Font: http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=101&page=4               Indigo Joker
Can you make it say: If its not Awesome, Its not Jd


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 22, 2009)

ummm.

Samus (from Super Metroid)
Riddley (MP3)


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ummm.
> 
> Samus (from Super Metroid)
> Riddley (MP3)


You need to fill this out >_< :



> Main Sig Character: (and a ]


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ummm.
> 
> Samus (from Super Metroid)
> Riddley (MP3)


Alright clown, please fill this out for me 

Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Main color:
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: (put the link here or name of it)

Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2009)

Hehe, thanks so much for the signature chubsterr!  

------

No one ever fills out the form anymore... >_<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Hehe, thanks so much for the signature chubsterr!
> 
> ------
> 
> No one ever fills out the form anymore... >_<


haha lol, no prob anytime.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

You going to make me mine!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> You going to make me mine!


Yes sir, if you look ive added you to the list on the first post.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome Thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

*<big><big><big><big>-CLOSED-</big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Hal (Feb 22, 2009)

Forever =(


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 22, 2009)

<big><big>  ^_^ just for now cuz he has a list to do.
im sure he will re-open  </big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big></big>

Ill close the shop when im done with sigs for the day, and open when im doing some.


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

lol i got bored of making sigs for other people.... what ever happened to existance denied?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> lol i got bored of making sigs for other people.... what ever happened to existance denied?


Lol dont know what existance denied is.


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a person who had a sig shop back when i had mine


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah i thought so.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Chub, I'm using all 4 now.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey Chub, I'm using all 4 now.


Thats cool Rockman,


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

All I need it to say is, Mr_Hobo


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> All I need it to say is, Mr_Hobo


That king boo pic? so u just want text on it?

What font?


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

The font: http://www.dafont.com/king-education-center.font Oh may you put the little crown at the end of Mr_Hobo


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> The font: http://www.dafont.com/king-education-center.font Oh may you put the little crown at the end of Mr_Hobo


sure thing


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make it now or later?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since that is really simple gimme a sec.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Do u want king boos crown or the text crown?


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2009)

How long do you have to wait, to request another signature?  >.<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> How long do you have to wait, to request another signature?  >.<


If you request one now id just add you to the bottom of the list and eventually get to you.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, and also, what program to you use?? =3


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Hobo text Crown or King boos?

And i Use Gimp and Photoshop Cs3


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

I want King Boos crown


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I want King Boos crown


So on the "o" then?


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah but if you take his crown don't take it off him, Just copy it on the O


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Yeah but if you take his crown don't take it off him, Just copy it on the O


lol haha i knew that.

Well hows this?


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

Like ftw man. May you give me the IMG link for it?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'm loving it!


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> http://i43.tinypic.com/r85yyr.jpg[/IMG.....] take off last 5 periods[/quote]if u do
> [code]
> then the image ]
> 
> the link will show up not the photo


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2009)

*Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.* A bunch of kitty cats please! Here are some examples of what i want, but you can find better ones if you want. ^_^
Example 1
Example 2
Example 3
Example 4
Or you can just use one picture, what ever looks better. 
*Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one. *^^ Those pictures Please!
*Main color:* Pink!
*Secondary Color: (if any)* What ever looks best!
*Font: (put the link here or name of it)* The Font I Want Please! Could it please just say "Sarah!" 

*Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me.* Thanks So Much! You do such a good job at making signatures, i couldn't resist asking for another one!


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

Kitty cats . . . MEOW!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> *Main Sig Character: (and a ] A bunch of kitty cats please! Here are some examples of what i want, but you can find better ones if you want. ^_^
> Example 1
> Example 2
> Example 3
> ...


*no prob*


----------



## PaJami (Feb 22, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Use this picture
Secondary Character: None
Main color: Blue
Secondary Color: None 
Font: here
I want it to say: *Cornman64* and then under it in smaller letters *the king of animal crossing*
If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Use this picture
> Secondary Character: None
> Main color: Blue
> Secondary Color: None
> ...


Okay ill Add you to the list.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Use this picture
> Secondary Character: None
> Main color: Light blue/aqua
> Secondary Color: None
> ...


Change the blue to a light blue/aqua please. Thanks! I can't wait for my sig


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sig Character: Toon link URL: http://www.ugo.com/games/super-smash-bros-characters/?cur=toonlink
Secondary Character: none
Main color: green
Secondary Color: black
Font: Is it possible for same font as my current sig?
Extra Info: Just make the sig say Callum1064 in the middle and in the middle at the top could there be a triforce?


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 22, 2009)

Main Sig Character: A bunch of randomly picked ones. 
Secondary Character:Maybe a few more characters? 
Main color: Red
Secondary Color: (if any) White
Font: (put the link here or name of it) http://www.dafont.com/lt-chickenhawk.font
Extra Info: Can the text say 'Laurie.' then below in smaller 'Animal Crossing.' with a heart?

Thank you.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Hal your signature is complete.

Please pm me with any changes u may want.

If not Enjoi


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Main Sig Character: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Secondary Character:*none*
Main color:Grey
Secondary Color: red
Font: 1942 Report
Other: Make it say Bell_Hunter

*EDIT* I changed the font i wanted. Now i want 1942 Report.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 22, 2009)

well, i could need a new sig 

Main Sig Character: Kakashi (from Naruto] 
Secondary Character: none
Main color: green 
Secondary Color: black
Font: Tribal

 PM me when you're finished


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

added you guys to list


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> added you guys to list


thank you


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> added you guys to list


^_^ Thanks


----------



## PaJami (Feb 22, 2009)

Wooh! 7 more sigs then it's my turn *happy dance* Lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Technoexmaniac, your signature is complete.

Since your request was really simple i made a few to choose from.

Enjoii

1





2




3




4




5





-Heres a GIF Alternative-





You can use whichever one you want, Pm me if you need anything else.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

COuld you do that for mine? Like give 3 choices


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> COuld you do that for mine? Like give 3 choices


Sure thing.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

When do you think it will be ready?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

If you can Edit your request and on the extra info line, put u want 3 options so i can remember.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Im not sure, depends how complicated the signatures are, just check back on the status 
So that you know how things are going.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok Aweome hgave you started cause if you did i wont change it, But if you have'nt I wanna change it


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

no i havent started on yours yet, go ahead and change it


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

I did ok look at it now


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Alright got it Jd

I will be closing shop in 5 minutes, gona take a break.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok cool Thanks!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Gonna go ahead and close it now, BBL


<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## StbAn (Feb 22, 2009)

why did you closed this thread?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> why did you closed this thread?


Its not really closed. He's just not taking requests because he is on break


----------



## StbAn (Feb 22, 2009)

oh I see


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Technoexmaniac, your signature is complete.
> 
> Since your request was really simple i made a few to choose from.
> 
> ...


*OMGZ THEY LOOK AMAZING! IM GONNA USE THE LAST ONE!*


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad u liked it


----------



## Lewis (Feb 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> lol i got bored of making sigs for other people.... what ever happened to existance denied?


He had personal problems and never come back online lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Shop is now Open again

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Cant wait for mine >_<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

lol im getting there


----------



## darkmist (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow your signatures are great


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Almost done with another one guys


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

darkmist said:
			
		

> Wow your signatures are great


Thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Tj your signature is now complete.

Please Pm me if you want any changes.

If not, enjoii 






Here i did this Text color swap
Pick whichever you want.


----------



## darkmist (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> darkmist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are doing all this signatures for free?

<big><big><big><big>thats cool</big></big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah slowly but surely.

Taking me a while sorry guys.

TJ i added a text color swap version of your sig so u have 2 choices now.


----------



## Hal (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hal your signature is complete.
> 
> Please pm me with any changes u may want.
> 
> If not Enjoi


Holy Crap Thanks Chubster!


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

chubster u use gimp or pds?


----------



## darkmist (Feb 22, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big>wow</big></big></big></big></big>
that sig is awesome


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> chubster u use gimp or pds?


Gimp/PS cs3


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you liked


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks i like the first one


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> thanks i like the first one


Np


----------



## PaJami (Feb 22, 2009)

Yay! Almost my turn


----------



## John102 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chub, i need a sig., make me one that fits my personality.


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks its sweet!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Chub, i need a sig., make me one that fits my personality.


Thats really broad john! Think you could narrow it a bit down?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

Well Chibz i finished your request.
You dont have to use them if you don't like them.
But i tried.
Dont really have much experience with sunflowers and things like that.

I liked this one the best but i made a few others below.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-




-


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

<big><big>*-CLOSED- *</big></big>

<small>For now..</small>


----------



## John102 (Feb 22, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, i'll get it to you tomorrow


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright cool


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 22, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Eevee
Secondary Character: Flareon, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Umbreon, Espeon, Leafeon, Glaceon.
Main color: Colorful! Like all those evolutions colors.
Secondary Color: Blue
Font:  http://www.dafont.com/love-letters.font or  http://www.dafont.com/heart-heaven.font or http://www.dafont.com/queen-of-hearts.font
Note: All letters are capital please! PUP101. In Blue color,.

Extra Info: After your done please give me like 3 choices. Each one can have one of the fonts and the other one can have the other. Make sure its cute! I want it just like my sig now saying Pup101. And also i want them all in the positions but more colorful, Thanks!


----------



## Hal (Feb 23, 2009)

Chubster your good.


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks! D


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

*<big><big><big>-OPEN-</big></big></big>*


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Waluigi your signature is complete.

I posted a few alternatives
Any changes u may want just pm me.

P.S i couldnt really find a Waluigi playing a guitar pic, so i just strapped one on him.
I drew the strap so sorry if it isnt perfect,


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

<big>*<big><big>-CLOSED-</big></big>*</big>


----------



## Nic (Feb 23, 2009)

Chubsterr, Your a really good signature maker.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Chubsterr, Your a really good signature maker.


Thanks :] I'm still a beginner though.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well Chibz i finished your request.
> You dont have to use them if you don't like them.
> But i tried.
> Dont really have much experience with sunflowers and things like that.
> ...


Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it 

*<big><big><big>
-OPEN-</big></big></big>*


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok I cant wait for mine!!!


----------



## Hal (Feb 23, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Mr.Game & Watch
Secondary Character:Lucas(Mother 3/EarthBound)
Main color:Can I see a mutiple of options?
Secondary Color:
Font: N/a
I need it to say "Cake"


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Waluigi i realized u had pmed me a font you wanted so here it is
Sorry about the mix up, but i just went by what i read on your post here.

But i fixed it and here are a few options.


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Find me a good Mewtwo pic
Main colorurple 
Secondary Colorut some  navy in there somewhere, maybe
Font:you pick the font, make it go with the pic though


----------



## Nic (Feb 23, 2009)

Chub, I'll request. 






I want it to be a very sweet signature oh may you make it a avatar to? PM me when done.

Font: http://www.dafont.com/green-fuz.font


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Chub, I'll request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know how to make avatars Mr. Hobo but i can make you a signature, that picture is kinda blurry though thats the one u want?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Find me a good Mewtwo pic
> Main colorurple
> Secondary Colorut some  navy in there somewhere, maybe
> Font:you pick the font, make it go with the pic though


alright John


----------



## Nic (Feb 23, 2009)

It is but heres the text. http://www.dafont.com/green-fuz.font


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Is mine almost done chubster


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> It is but heres the text. http://www.dafont.com/green-fuz.font


Hey hobo if you can add the font link to your first post so i wont forget to use that font please.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Is mine almost done chubster


You're next JD im working on Dylans


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr, it's awesome that you do this on your own free time, just to help other people. I would just like to say THANK YOU for everything you've done. I'm sure everybody else agrees with me.


----------



## Nic (Feb 23, 2009)

There


----------



## PaJami (Feb 23, 2009)

Almost my turn  Think you'll get it done tonight?


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

*agrees with John


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr, it's awesome that you do this on your own free time, just to help other people. I would just like to say THANK YOU for everything you've done. I'm sure everybody else agrees with me.


Thanks John.

Yeah i dont mind helping out you guys.
I remember when I didnt know anything about signatures graphics etc.
I would wish someone would do signatures for me, so now im doing it for you guys 

P.S my name is John in real life ! so we have something in common lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Almost my turn  Think you'll get it done tonight?


Not sure cornman.

Cant tell you for sure, but im working on it.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

If you get it tonight i should have mine by tonight! Are you almost finiashed with Dylans


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting......want to start a John fanclub?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol sure


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> If you get it tonight i should have mine by tonight! Are you almost finiashed with Dylans


Nope not yet still rendering


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

What does that mean rendering?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> What does that mean rendering?


like say theres a character with a tree background.

Im taking off the background and just getting the Character itself to make the character a render.

http://www.answers.com/topic/rendering-computer-graphics


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 23, 2009)

wait, can u do a quick edit to mine? i just want the white at the bottom where Ridley's mouth comes out to be more transparent and not as white. THANKS! Its still awesome anyway.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

You probally have to wait


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, can u do a quick edit to mine? i just want the white at the bottom where Ridley's mouth comes out to be more transparent and not as white. THANKS! Its still awesome anyway.


That will take me about 20 seconds so sure, il do it really quick


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 23, 2009)

but its a really quick edit. not a completely new sig...


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, thank you very much.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok cool if its quick


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Here you go mikey


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 23, 2009)

I cant wait till mine is done!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya mine should be the next one done omg i cant wait!


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 23, 2009)

So everytime your shop is open your working on a sig? Or when its closed?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

When its open


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome *begins to start a john FC then pauses* should we only let people with the name john be allowed to join or what?

btw:if you want to add a wii bit off pink in my signature that's OK also.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 23, 2009)

Main Sig Character:Booker
Secondary Character:Cooper
Main color:Golden(If you can't find it then red)
Secondary Color: 
Font: http://www.dafont.com/fontdinerdotcom-sparkly.font

I want to have the Words:
Elliot   GOLD GUY!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well only Johns and people who wish they wer named john LOL

And alright a bit of pink! got it!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character:Booker
> Secondary Character:Cooper
> Main color:Golden(If you can't find it then red)
> Secondary Color:
> ...


Knight, if you can will u find some links with the pictures u want? 

Ive had some trouble finding specific animal crossing character pics.


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw, this sig is for another forum, I'm not ready to erase your awesome feraligatr one quite yet.*tells self that he is never going to erase feraligatr sig.*


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 23, 2009)

thankls for editing my sig! YOU ROCK!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Just finished Dylans Sig, gona upload


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> thankls for editing my sig! YOU ROCK!


anytime


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Dylan your signature is complete.

Pm me if you hate it and want some changes please.

I made a few alternative text locations below


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya that means! Jd is up next


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Taking a quick break.

<big><big><big>*
-ON BREAK-*</big></big></big>


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 23, 2009)

Main Sig Character: http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/dpmfa/dpmfa469.png Secondary Character:No
Main color: Dark Green
Secondary Color: Dark Red
Font: Nikoking! 
Font Type: http://www.dafont.com/jbetude.font


Oh I see you're on your break.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

i would like a sig made please.i will post what the picture i want it made with when im up.

Main Sig Character: http://lparchive.org/LetsPlay/Animal%20Crossing/Update%2010/6-Part10_03.jpg
Secondary Character:
Main color:a dark ,evil color.
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: the same as dylans

i will fill the rest out in a bit.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites/dpmfa/dpmfa469.png Secondary Character:No
> Main color: Dark Green
> Secondary Color: Dark Red
> Font: Nikoking!
> ...


Niko that pic  is way too small can you find a bigger one?

Id re size it but when u make small images big, the quality is horrible.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i would like a sig made please.i will post what the picture i want it made with when im up.


Alright caleb and please fill this out

Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Main color:
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: (put the link here or name of it)

Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

R u working on mine yet?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> R u working on mine yet?


No JD im on break.

Starting...now!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

YAHOOO! When will it be done


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

Main Sig Character: http://lparchive.org/LetsPlay/Animal%20Crossing/Update%2010/6-Part10_03.jpg
Secondary Character:
Main color:a dark ,evil color.
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: the same as dylans


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, chub, I found a bigger image and better quality.

Lemme get the link.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 23, 2009)

http://arkeis.com/images/pokemonfactory/yanmega.png

Here's the render I want now.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: http://lparchive.org/LetsPlay/Animal%20Crossing/Update%2010/6-Part10_03.jpg
> Secondary Character:
> Main color:a dark ,evil color.
> Secondary Color: (if any)
> Font: the same as dylans


In that picture there is a bear and a kid with an axe, which one do u want?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> http://arkeis.com/images/pokemonfactory/yanmega.png
> 
> Here's the render I want now.


Alright niko that one is a lot better thanks


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 23, 2009)

can i please have one of Lucario and Dragonite (it'd be awesome if they were fighting) the only text would be Matty  thanks in advance


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> can i please have one of Lucario and Dragonite (it'd be awesome if they were fighting) the only text would be Matty  thanks in advance


Sure thing, those characters should be fun to make.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 23, 2009)

cool xD


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

in my the pic i want both in the signature if possible.and the "bear" is tom nook and the person is your character.


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

chubsterr's name is purple   :O  
i'm jealous   
but still happy for him :veryhappy: 
it makes me want to dance :gyroiddance: 
and run in circles :gyroidcircle: 
finally :llama:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 23, 2009)

do u need me to fill out the form thing or is it OK...


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> do u need me to fill out the form thing or is it OK...


If you get a chance please fill it out, just so that ill make sure to remember


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 23, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Lucario AND Dragonite, need them to both look equally important
Secondary Character:none
Main color: Dark green
Secondary Color: sky blue
Font: i dont care, just make sure it says Matty


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr's name is purple   :O
> i'm jealous
> but still happy for him :veryhappy:
> it makes me want to dance :gyroiddance:
> ...


lolol

JD awsome, your signature will be done shortly


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Lucario AND Dragonite, need them to both look equally important
> Secondary Character:none
> Main color: Dark green
> Secondary Color: sky blue
> Font: i dont care, just make sure it says Matty


Alright ty matty


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

JD Awsome your signature is complete.

Here are a few options.































Enjoii


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

*<small>Closing for the night</small>*

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 23, 2009)

JD i noticed i misspelled awsome, so just pick which one you want, so i can just edit that one and let me know


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

=O i want one!!! hmmmmmmmm wat character  ill be back in a mini moe


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Alright just make sure u fill this out.

Main Sig Character: (and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Secondary CharacterIf any)(and a link to the pic if any) If not i will Find one.
Main color:
Secondary Color: (if any)
Font: (put the link here or name of it)

Extra Info: Any other info you want to tell me.


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

Main charcter: could i have, the sonic characters, vector and espio, vector on one side, and espio on the other please 
Main colour: could i have, on the side with espio vectors colour, and on vectors side espios colour, so like neon pink an neon green please, i hope that isnt to complicated XD thank you 
Font: any please in fact could it say Earth please? in the middle


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> Main charcter: could i have, the sonic characters, vector and espio, vector on one side, and espio on the other please
> Main colour: could i have, on the side with espio vectors colour, and on vectors side espios colour, so like neon pink an neon green please, i hope that isnt to complicated XD thank you
> Font: any please just saying Espio an Vector


Alright ive added ya to the list of sigs to make


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

ok dokey thankyou


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

i also got a link to the characters, this is espios 
http://usuarios.lycos.es/sonicspage/espio.jpg
you could also use this one, which ever you think is better,
http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g117/Walt101/?action=view&current=shadowth_espio.png

an heres vectors
http://sonicfan.altervista.org/personaggi/vector.jpg

thank you


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> i also got a ]http://usuarios.lycos.es/sonicspage/espio.jpg[/url]
> you could also use this one, which ever you think is better,
> http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g117/Walt101/?action=view&current=shadowth_espio.png
> 
> ...


thats great thanks for the links.


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

no probs ^_^


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

Great work, chubs.

 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Clown town i finished your signature.

I wasnt sure what you wanted because you didn't fill out the form.

But this is what i made you.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Great work, chubs.
> 
> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


Thanks!

:]


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<small><small>Since i just finished Clown town's sig im going on break.</small></small>

*<big><big><big>-ON BREAK-</big></big></big>*

*<small><small>brb</small></small>*


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Just hit 2k Views, Thanks guys  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you PM me when my sig is done?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Sarah your signature is complete.

Here it is.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Callum1064 said:
			
		

> Can you PM me when my sig is done?


If you can add that you want me to PM you  to your request post.
So i wont forget.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Alright just finished Sarah's signature, so Cornman is next, then you Callum.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Gona skip Cornman for now, need him to reply to something about his pic.
So your'e up next Callum


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Callum1064 Your signature is complete.

I tried two positions so you can pick one.


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

XD i keep checking back all the time even though i know mine wont be done for ages!  i cant wait!!!


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

B
What is the link?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> XD i keep checking back all the time even though i know mine wont be done for ages!  i cant wait!!!


lol

yeah im taking a while, these guys posted their request like a day or two back.

Im trying to speed things up today though. Hopefully get a lot more signatures done.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

For this one?






Heres the code.


```
[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/atpx95.jpg[/IMG]
```

Or did you mean the other one?


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep that one^^^


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep that one^^^


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoops,
Double post


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<small>*Alright gonna close for now.*</small>

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>

<small>*BBL*</small>


----------



## John102 (Feb 24, 2009)

Callum1064 said:
			
		

> Whoops,
> Double post


you do realize by posting that you actually made a triple post 0.0

use the edit button next time.
btw chubsterr doing a good job on the siggies.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

IT'S ALMOST MY TURN!


----------



## Elliot (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

> btw chubsterr doing a good job on the siggies.



Ty


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Well im waiting for Replies from Laurie and cornman so ill move on to Bellhunter for now.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

This seems like a fun sig to do.

<big><big><big>*-Currently working on Bell Hunter's Sig-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> This seems like a fun sig to do.
> 
> <big><big><big>*-Currently working on Bell Hunter's Sig-*</big></big></big>


YAY!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Bell hunter heres your signature

I added a few color schemes for your to choose from. 
Let me know what you think


----------



## Caleb (Feb 24, 2009)

dang chubsterr.your awesome and quick at making signatures.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> dang chubsterr.your awesome and quick at making signatures.


Thanks


----------



## Suaure (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for doing this BTw. 
1. I want KK Slider, Tom Nook, and the Mayor as the three characters.
2. Suaure in big letters (any color will do)
3. Customize it anyway you think is cool.
Thankssssss


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Bell hunter heres your signature
> 
> I added a few color schemes for your to choose from.
> Let me know what you think


ITS AWESOME! I'LL TAKE THE RED ONE!


----------



## Nic (Feb 24, 2009)

When will my be done?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see mine!!! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Caleb (Feb 24, 2009)

oh and i love your vincent valentine sig.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Thanks for doing this BTw.
> 1. I want KK Slider, Tom Nook, and the Mayor as the three characters.
> 2. Suaure in big letters (any color will do)
> 3. Customize it anyway you think is cool.
> Thankssssss


Suare if you can think you can find links to the pictures u want?

Ive had trouble in past sigs finding the right Animal Crossing characters.
If you cant ill do my best.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> oh and i love your vincent valentine sig.


hehe yeah one of my favs


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Chub!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it !! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Nic (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Triple posts.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 24, 2009)

font: LT Chickenhawk
wordsss: Miss Chibi x
main pic: 


put that in like the right corner and have the bg llike a cream color
then in the left top corner put this:


and... in the the bottom left put my name and when will it be done?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> When will my be done?


Mr Hobo i dont know for sure, depends how much time i have.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Triple posts.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

nope


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Shouldnt you take Bell Hunter (my bro) off the waiting list? Are you doing Laurie next?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Updated the "sig work" spoiler in my sig with more signatures, check them out


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes i will i havent updated the first post yet.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll be working on Cornman's signature in a while.
Then laurie if she replies to me. IF not ill move on to the next person.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sarah your signature is complete.
> 
> Here it is.


Omg! I loove it *soooooo* much!! *Thank you* so much!!!  :veryhappy:  B)  :gyroiddance:  ^_^ 

-Sarah!


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 24, 2009)

When will mine be done, chubster?


----------



## Nic (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a question, I'm not doing a re-run, Only thing I wanted you to edit was my signature and I gave you the whole sig but just you needed to add the text.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> font: LT Chickenhawk
> wordsss: Miss Chibi x
> main pic:
> 
> ...


miss chibi that picture is really small, if i resize that the quality will be really bad, any chance u can find a bigger picture?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I have a question, I'm not doing a re-run, Only thing I wanted you to edit was my signature and I gave you the whole sig but just you needed to add the text.


Maybe i accidently put re run next to your username, sorry about that.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 24, 2009)

Main Sig Character: 



Secondary Character: a pink >_< somewhere( lol) (NOT the gyroid the actual text version)
with this in the corner possibly:  


Main color: light pink 
Font: LT Chickenhawk Font color: white with black outline possibly
make it say Miss Chibi x 
- when will it be done?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright ill see what i can do with that pic, ur signature might be a bit smaller than everyone elses though.

And you just want the ribbon in the corner? u dont want it across the top or anything?Cuz if not its just gona be a rectangle shape in one corner lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont know when it will be done, ull have to check back periodically, depends on how busy i am irl


----------



## novo120 (Feb 24, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Pit
Secondary Characters: king dedede, link, toon link,lucas, ness, olimar, samus, zero suit samus
Main color: Black
Secondary Color: Blue 
Font: The King & Queen font
Extra info: Can you put my name Allen on there? and on the bottom could you put The brawl Pro? could you pm me when your finished?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

novo120 said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Pit
> Secondary Characters: king dedede, ]u want all those characters in there?
> 
> what font would u like? and ill try to pm u if i dont forget.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KK mabey have like the ribbon rotated to the side where its like this in the sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mabey have this in the bg somewhere:


 ty


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright cool


----------



## novo120 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes plz
and i found the king and queen font here is the link thx!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

novo120 said:
			
		

> yes plz
> and i found the king and queen font here is the ] thx!


kay cool


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<small><small>*Closing for now..*</small></small>


<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 24, 2009)

I love how People post Pictures that won't work with avatars or signatures.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I love how People post Pictures that won't work with avatars or signatures.


I hate that, and its so hard to make them work.. It's really  a pain, because re sizing is the picture killer -.-


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore those requests and tell them to Get Smarter.

It works   .


----------



## PaJami (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm excited to see mine *starts bouncing in chair*


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> JD Awsome your signature is complete.
> 
> Here are a few options.
> 
> ...


Hey can i have the link to put so it will show up!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-Open-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought this would be a cool idea so i animated your sig bell hunter.

U dont have to use it though it was just for fun.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 24, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I thought this would be a cool idea so i animated your sig bell hunter.
> 
> U dont have to use it though it was just for fun.


WOW :O


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

hehe it took forever, i did it frame by frame -.-


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

JD Awesome here is your fixed Signature as promised.
Just paste this code in your signature area under your preferences 




```
[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2w4iixs.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 24, 2009)

<small>Closing for the night.</small>

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 25, 2009)

wow i really like the updated sig to bell hunter D


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 25, 2009)

wow i really like the updated sig to bell hunter D

oops i posted it twice D=


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow your sigs, are very interesting.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 25, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOOWWOWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOW

ITS'A  A-LAME-AS-ASS-SIGGY!


----------



## julezz (Feb 25, 2009)

can i have one with link and my username on it pleaee and thankyou


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 25, 2009)

You should just put her below the next person in line for you can get at least some done. And keep on doing it for each person until she replys.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I thought this would be a cool idea so i animated your sig bell hunter.
> 
> U dont have to use it though it was just for fun.


HOLY SNAP! THANKS <big>*SO*</big> MUCH!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, HELLZ YEA IM GOING TO USE IT!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> hehe it took forever, i did it frame by frame -.-


Are you talking about mine?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 25, 2009)

Is mine ever going to be done? Sorry I seem impatient, but it's been a while.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>*

*

K im back sorry guys been busy irl.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> Wow your sigs, are very interesting.


Thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Oops double post


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>*
> 
> *
> 
> K im back sorry guys been busy irl.


hey, it's fine, you need a break anyway.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok, thanks for sharing?


----------



## Caleb (Feb 25, 2009)

8 people till me...


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> can i have one with ]Sure julien i will add you to the list.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Is mine ever going to be done? Sorry I seem impatient, but it's been a while.


Sorry ive kept u waiting i will work on it now despite my urge to play brawl lol


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 25, 2009)

You can cancel my order, Chubster.

I already got one from someone else, but thanks for volunteering anyways.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the animation.

Yeah i was talking about your signature hehe


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> You can cancel my order, Chubster.
> 
> I already got one from someone else, but thanks for volunteering anyways.


k kool niko


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

I might close this shop for good after Julien, 

Seems like tbt is getting some sig makers again


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I might close this shop for good after Julien,
> 
> Seems like tbt is getting some sig makers again


awwwwww, but you're so good.......
I remember when you made my feraligatr sig, I thought is was the best out there(I still think it's the best).


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks John.

Ill still make signatures once in a while if someone PMs me a request, but i might close the shop itself.


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, I though you were doing to much anyways. That's cool though.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Well its not closed yet so for now ill keep this shop open! so request while u can.


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 25, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

YOU LEFT  A-LAME-AS-ASS-COMMENT!
 T_T


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

*<big><big>-Working on Cornman's Signature-</big></big>*


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Fleep, dude, that was really rude. The sigs aren't that bad, geez.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sorry I sounded rude :/


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, I think we all need to realize that he's doing this on his own time, and that he doesn't even have to make any siggies at all. So, I think everyone needs to stop asking when their sig. will be done, it'll get done when he feels like it, so don't rush him.

GIMMIE MY SIG NOW!!!!!!GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!


----------



## PaJami (Feb 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright cornman i finished your signature.

I kept the text above ur head as you asked.

But the tiles like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just didnt match the colors u asked for so i left them out.
Trust me when i say it was for the best. :r 

But this is what i came up with i hope u still like it  T_T 






This is the code for it if u need it.

```
[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/t0n6yq.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Caleb (Feb 25, 2009)

thats nice.lucky cornaman>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I might close this shop for good after Julien,
> 
> Seems like tbt is getting some sig makers again


NO! Don't close! Your really good!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright guys im closing for now. Laurie is next. Im gonna go play some brawl.
If anyone wants to join me just PM me my FC is in my signature.
<big><big><big>*
-CLOSED*</big></big></big>


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright guys im closing for now. Laurie is next. Im gonna go play some brawl.
> If anyone wants to join me just PM me my FC is in my signature.
> <big><big><big>*
> -CLOSED*</big></big></big>


So she replied?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

yes she replied


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## PaJami (Feb 25, 2009)

Love it! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Love it! Thanks a lot!!!


Glad to hear that


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Well im in the mood for some signatures tonight so ill be posting them as i go

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Finished your signature laurie.







Heres the code if you want it.


```
[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/wtd20g.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## spector1 (Feb 26, 2009)

font: http://www.dafont.com/batman-beat-the-hel.font
Main Sig Character: some ninja cartoon
Secondary Character: KIRBY
main color: red and blue
Secondary Color: back and white

please make this


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Ray Lofstad

Your signature is complete

Here it is, i really enjoyed making this one.







Heres the code if you want it.


```
[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/2m7ung0.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

spector1 said:
			
		

> font: http://www.dafont.com/batman-beat-the-hel.font
> Main Sig Character: some ninja cartoon
> Secondary Character: KIRBY
> main color: red and blue
> ...


U want any ninja cartoon i can find?


----------



## Aqua (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, can I have a siggeh please?

Main Sig Character: The Lake Trio(http://www.pokegraph.com/galeries/albums/userpics/10002/pokesafari023_yuxie_mesprit_azelf.PNG)
Secondary Character:None
Main color: Indigo
Secondary Color: Purple
Font: Papyrus
Text: God Samuel

That's it!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Aqua said:
			
		

> Hi, can I have a siggeh please?
> 
> Main Sig Character: The Lake Trio(http://www.pokegraph.com/galeries/albums/userpics/10002/pokesafari023_yuxie_mesprit_azelf.PNG)
> Secondary Character:None
> ...


yeah sure thing ill add you to the list.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

<small>Closing for the night</small>
<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 26, 2009)

could u plz make me a sig chubsterr?
pic-http://www.bebous.com/data/media/485/full_moon_wo_saga****e.jpg
text-full moon fan
iuf u need me to tell you anything else to put on the sig then PM me....

EDITAMN ur closed ill wait till tmorrow


----------



## Elliot (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow. u make awesome sigs  Keep of the great work!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Ray Lofstad
> 
> Your signature is complete
> 
> ...


uh mai gawd! thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks! sooooooooooo cool!


----------



## nicko9585 (Feb 26, 2009)

main character: Itachi
Secondary Character:Sasuke second form
Main color: Red
Secondary Color: Black
Text: Nicko9585
Extra info: im friend with Ray_lofstad and i whas wondering if u could make a like one to me just with this changes?

and send the Link to sig In my PM if its not too much k?


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

i cant wait to get mine


----------



## nicko9585 (Feb 26, 2009)

same


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Wow. u make awesome sigs  Keep of the great work!


I SERIOUSLY LOL'ED!


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

i love his work


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

these are gettin better an better an better chub XD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

well unfortunately i got a PM to fix my  signature size, so ill have to remove the latest signature from my sig.

I'll keep everything in the spoiler for u guys


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

shame


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fleep, whats your problem?
I understand you didn't win the contest i hosted and you're probably Upset.
Other than that ive never done anything to u?

But please stop coming here and posting if you don't like my signatures.

Nobody is Forcing you to look at them k?

I suggest you read this,and please <big><big>*stop *</big></big> posting here.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7118537/1/#new

Thanks


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah dont come here chubsterr makes great signatures


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

when am i ganna get mine ?


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

Well okay chub,


And im better then you at sigs im WORKING on my sigs so i can get it perfect.


And your sigs are so nOObish its amazing same as all of TBT thy all suck they have nothing like a sence of flow, blend, niceness.

There all hard core nOObyniss all brushes and that animated sig is sucky theres nothng way about it chub, i suggest go reading a tut and googleing clipping masks, blending, etc.


You've probley never heard of that cuz you went ohhhh i wanna make siggy's! and start downloading brushes and just doing random crap.


This is CNC in a way.


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> Well okay chub,
> 
> 
> And im better then you at sigs im WORKING on my sigs so i can get it perfect.
> ...


:/ thats kinda mean, you dont have to go dissin someone else's sigs just cause you dont like em, if you dont like em, fine you can maybe give some constuctive critisism, but, why bother, chub doesnt need any, his sig's are great! an hmmm, maybe your sayin this cause.....your jealous? knowing his sig's are better than yours, but hey...


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

V






Exactly.



Its not mean at all, yes my sigs are amature but still better i even said look up a few things  T_T 


AND WTF IM NOT JEALOUSE OFN HIS *censored.2.1* SIGS.


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD sounds like you are... i still think chubs are better


----------



## nicko9585 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey chub? ur the best and if u make the sig to me i Will be ur Biggest Fan!


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you really are jealous, 
you dont have to deny it when its so obvious.... hahahaha
i mean come on, if you werent so jealous , you wouldnt be making a big deal about his sigs.
i think you feel that you have some competition. so ur making a big deal about it.
well if thats so, you already lost.


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

*audience gasp* *audience go oooooooo*

*high five squishy! *


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 26, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> *audience gasp* *audience go oooooooo*
> 
> *high five squishy! *


lol D


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

No pointof listening to you peaple, you no nothing about GFX.


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> No pointof listening to you peaple, you no nothing about GFX.


you dont know that.
ahhh, why do i even bother listening to a jealous freak like you......


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> No pointof listening to you peaple, you no nothing about GFX.


First of all Fleep this is *not* a competition between u and me ok?

I never said my sigs were better than yours.

-First
I rarely use brushes in my signatures so, u don't even know what you are talking about.
-Second.
I dont care what you think, I don't need your lame advice ..Who are you to give me advice? you come up here and post your lame browser signature which is probably your whole life's work, trying to be something? For all i know that signature is not even yours..
-Third
I don't need you coming here and flaming my shop, if u have something against me, then take it up on yourself not here, go punch a pillow or something if you're really that mad

Stop posting here before i ask a moderator to talk to you.
Im really sick and tired of reading your dumb comments on here.
You are not helping anyone.

On another note, *if *you're signatures were so great, u would have won *at least *one of the two contest i hosted.

But you didnt.. so.maybe you should keep looking up *"tutorials"
*
You can say i have no "flow" or whatever you like, but maybe you should go work on your social "flow" and stop being rude.

Your spam which features things like this ---> WAAT YOUR SIGS ARE *censored.2.0* FLSAFKSDHJEK#@#!

Is just pointless, just like your comments, and your *state of mind.*


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Shop is now open.

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

WOOOOOO go chub!


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> The Famouse Fleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sig is mine how dare you say that you iltoratable little bull*censored.3.0*.


Adam is my name hence adster, hence my photobucket name, idk if your sigsare yours, your using tiny pic.


BTW keep your shop open.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your name is Adam? thats nice? nobody asked you...

Again making pointless comments.
read below please maybe i need to make the text bigger...

<big><big><big>*I DONT CARE ABOUT YOU, OR YOU SIGNATURES, GET OUT OF THIS THREAD.
THIS WAS NEVER ABOUT YOU, AND I WONT LET YOU RUIN THIS THREAD.
*</big></big></big>
<big><big><big><big><big>*LEAVE.*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> The Famouse Fleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

XD so....now thats outa the way lets all be happy


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, ill be working on John's signature now guys.

If famous fleep posts here just ignore his post, he obviously has nothing better to do.


----------



## jaredwilli (Feb 26, 2009)

i would just like to say, fleep is like this, just ignore him and he will stop eventually.  i have known him for like 8 months now unfortuantely


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

jaredwilli said:
			
		

> i would just like to say, fleep is like this, just ignore him and he will stop eventually.  i have known him for like 8 months now unfortuantely


Sozzy for posting but months is nearly 9.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

jaredwilli said:
			
		

> i would just like to say, fleep is like this, just ignore him and he will stop eventually.  i have known him for like 8 months now unfortuantely


Lol what is he some sort of phenomenon? 

Il'l take that advice and ignore him, for all i know hes probably has some weird mental 
dis function Irl, and i don't want to be the one to look upon that.

The Fleep talk ends here.


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

so, nice weather we're having?


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> jaredwilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im 10.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice..

Im 19..

Im sure everyone could tell the age difference.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> so, nice weather we're having?


Nice weather indeed.


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 26, 2009)

...I'm 12! (;


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

XD 10 im shocked, at that age an so...so hmmm wats the word... destructive negative, vile, mean horrible...one of them


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Earth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My weather isnt to good.



BTW sorry for what happened im under stress D:

Talking for funny talk  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 26, 2009)

That's...strange. |:


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you are forgiven.

 ^_^


----------



## Earth (Feb 26, 2009)

YAAAAY dont you just love the way it all works out, an remember its better to forgive than to forget ^_^


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nevermind then.


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 26, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> YAAAAY dont you just love the way it all works out, an remember its better to forgive than to forget ^_^


Haha :wub:


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

hey could you do one for me ?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah just fill out the form i have on my first post.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 26, 2009)

So right now your working on Johns, then its me right?


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

not the right one


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

did i give you enough info ??


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

if not heres what i want  
Main Sig Character: link (in zelda)
Secondary Character:dont want one
Main color:green 
Secondary Color:different green
Font: dont care
ps: can you put my username on it and animate link please and thank you


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

the next one is the right one


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright just finished John's Signature, ill be uploading in a bit.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> ok let me start again I get it now xP
> Main Sig Character: Sakura (shippuden)
> Secondary Character:yellow pikmin
> Main color:red
> ...


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

thxx alot  :3


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

so did you read this and can you do it ??  
Main Sig Character: link (in zelda)
Secondary Character:dont want one
Main color:green 
Secondary Color:different green
Font: dont care
ps: can you put my username on it and animate link please and thank you


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright John your siggie is complete.

Here it is below i added a few Font options.
By the way your signature was really <big><big><big>*FUN*</big></big></big> to make.

Enjoii


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> so did you read this and can you do it ??
> Main Sig Character: ]Yes Julien if you notice i have added you to the first post waiting list
> 
> U have a few people ahead of you but ill make sure to get your signature done.


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

ok starting again (im soo sry I thought of stuff D: D: IM REALLY SORRY )
ok let me start again I get it now xP
Main Sig Character: Sakura (shippuden)
Secondary Character: inner sakura (anyone of them )
Main color:red
Secondary Color: purple 
Font: (put the link here or name of it) umm May_Rukia in green letters and medium size any kind of letters (you pick  ) 


extra info : umm .... put a :3 plzzz ! (very cute smiley)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright may well if you can, please edit your first form post, so i wont make u the wrong one lol.

I dont want to forget.

-Updated my signature with the latest signature from my shop below guys, so ual can check it out.-


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

<big><big>*-Currently working on Pup's Signature-*</big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

*Updated first post now as well.*

So you guys can check how long the waiting list is, etc.


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

:O the waiting list is getting long WOW :O you got ALOT of signatures to do :O


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> <big><big>*-Currently working on Pup's Signature-*</big></big>


Yay! I cant wait!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> :O the waiting list is getting long WOW :O you got ALOT of signatures to do :O


Yeah, i get a signature done, and by the time i post it i got 2 more to do!

i dont mind though, i have fun making your signatures.

Specially the anime/pokemon/game characters.


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

oh well if you have fun than WOO the list is LONG...lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> oh well if you have fun than WOO the list is LONG...lol


Haha lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Unfortunately Pup,

Im going to have to delay your signature  im gona go mow the lawn.

But ur siggie should be done later today unless something comes up!
No worries.

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Pup,
> 
> Im going to have to delay your signature  im gona go mow the lawn.
> 
> ...


Ok no problem, i know youll get it done! Thanks!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Changed my mind ill just work on it now pup.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Caleb (Feb 26, 2009)

3 people till me


----------



## Elliot (Feb 26, 2009)

oh yay im 2 away


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks, for the siggy.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't have the authority to use my sig in your post, i'm going to have to sue now.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> The Famouse Fleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

ok I edited and theres only 1 info left the ones I edited say the next oe is the right one and wrong one youll see  thxxx ! :3


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> The Famouse Fleep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sue that Fleep like the Fleep he his!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright pup I finished your animated signature

P.S i haven't re colored your current signature yet.

but this is the animation u wanted.
I had to re size it cuz the pictures were huge.


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

ohhh its soooooooo pretty ! good goob chubsterr ! :3  I cant WAIT to see mine when your done ^.^  :3


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

ITS GORGEOUS I CANT WAIT TILL MINE


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

I might have to resize it, seems a bit bigger than sig limit..

Dang it >.< lol


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright pup I finished your animated signature
> 
> P.S i haven't re colored your current signature yet.
> 
> ...


*<big>THANKS I LOVE IT!!!</big>*


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

:3  its awsome !chubsterr i saw a couple of your sigs and i loveeee them !   i really cant wait                           :3


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> :3  its awsome !chubsterr i saw a couple of your sigs and i loveeee them !   i really cant wait                           :3


im glad =]


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

:O
I just got this message



			
				System Message said:
			
		

> Your signature has been removed for one of the following reasons:
> 
> - It was bigger than the sig limit (width: 570 pixels, height: 200 pixels).
> - Its file size was too big and took too long to load.
> ...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

They removed *<big>all</big>* my sigs -_-


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

reallyy ?!?  why ?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

pup here it is

This is the biggest it can be, while keeping you in the sig limit.






enjoii


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> reallyy ?!?  why ?






			
				system message said:
			
		

> Your signature has been removed for one of the following reasons:
> 
> - It was bigger than the sig limit (width: 570 pixels, height: 200 pixels).
> - Its file size was too big and took too long to load.
> ...



Thats why :'(


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

o know i would enjoy it lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> They removed *<big>all</big>* my sigs -_-


They threatened to remove mine.

So i backed up the codes in my signature in notepad.

Just incase.

If you need your sig again bell hunter, its in my signature.


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

ohhh oops .. -_-     that was like embarassing ..  lol anyways what are you gonna do about it  ?


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> ohhh oops .. -_-     that was like embarassing ..  lol anyways what are you gonna do about it  ?


hes gonna put it back lol


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> May_Rukia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

oh ya that could work -_- ! :3  oopsss .. xP


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> julien11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOH I WAS RIGHT HAHAHA


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> julien11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget to back up your signature in notepad just incase


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

I put it back up!
(prepares for suspension)


----------



## julezz (Feb 26, 2009)

bye people gotta go see you tomorow


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

lets hope it works out ! :3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> lets hope it works out ! :3


*crosses fingers*


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

lol ! :3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> lol ! :3


xP


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright guys im closing shop for now.

Gona go look for someone to play brawl with.

If anybody wants to play then PM me!

<big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright guys im closing shop for now.
> 
> Gona go look for someone to play brawl with.
> 
> ...


k bye for now.
I might brawl you Sunday.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright cool


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

byeeee chubsterr ! ^.^  :3


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> byeeee chubsterr ! ^.^  :3


byez ttyl


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

May_Rukia said:
			
		

> byeeee chubsterr ! ^.^  :3


byez ttyl


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

byez ttyl


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> *-Members Served-*
> 1-RockmanEXE
> 2-Sarah (Twice!)  :brrrr:


Is that bad that you have made me 2 signatures?!? :'(


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 26, 2009)

yap I will ! ^.^  byezzz i have to go too lol :3 .. im gonna go read Naruto D lol  byezz chubsterr ! :3


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not! That's a good thing.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

darn you Chubsterr for giving me the hard choice of picking whick font I liked the best.....
anyway, so making my sig was FUN eh? Well I might have another pokemon project for you in the not too distant future.(of course I'll give you some time after you close your shop, you need a serious break)Let's just say it involves a shadow pokemon, but I'm keepin my mouth shut until then. Back to my sig, THANK YOU a million times over for making it(I picked the third one btw) it looks awesome and well I'm just speechless.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> darn you Chubsterr for giving me the hard choice of picking whick font I liked the best.....
> anyway, so making my sig was FUN eh? Well I might have another pokemon project for you in the not too distant future.(of course I'll give you some time after you close your shop, you need a serious break)Let's just say it involves a shadow pokemon, but I'm keepin my mouth shut until then. Back to my sig, THANK YOU a million times over for making it(I picked the third one btw) it looks awesome and well I'm just speechless.


Glad you liked it lol, leave the request for ur next sig whenever u want.

I try extra hard on ur sigs lol

And sarah, its not a bad thing its a good thing.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't play favorites! There are people around us....watching.......listening......ready to eat us at a false move.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol


----------



## Caleb (Feb 26, 2009)

is it ok if i change the pic i want?im thinking about using a different picture.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 26, 2009)

oh and can you make 2 pictures into 1 sig?because i wanna change my picture to roxas and sephiroth


----------



## luvergirl1 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey can u make me a sig with princess peach on it and the font sya luvergirl1


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> is it ok if i change the pic i want?im thinking about using a different picture.


yea its fine as long as its good quality


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

luvergirl1 said:
			
		

> hey can u make me a sig with princess peach on it and the font sya luvergirl1


sure thing ill add u to list


----------



## Melvic (Feb 27, 2009)

Uhmm... No offense but.... 
THOSE ARE FREAKIN AWSOME!
I want one but theres to much ppl who are ordering already... =(


----------



## julezz (Feb 27, 2009)

Melvic said:
			
		

> Uhmm... No offense but....
> THOSE ARE FREAKIN AWSOME!
> I want one but theres to much ppl who are ordering already... =(


i know right he makes THE BEST SIGNATURES EVER


----------



## Earth (Feb 27, 2009)

mines in 5 XD i really cant wait!!!!    btw pup101's sig is amazing!!! i love the way it goes through all the eevee's :3


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright guys im 

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> mines in 5 XD i really cant wait!!!!    btw pup101's sig is amazing!!! i love the way it goes through all the eevee's :3


Yup just the way i wanted it! Lol!


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2009)

Can You Cancel My Order


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Can You Cancel My Order


sure


----------



## May_Rukia (Feb 27, 2009)

so does that mean the line gets more short :3 ?


----------



## Elliot (Feb 27, 2009)

How do u make sigs? im just wondering


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Hal your order has been removed.

Yes the line is shorter.

Knight i use photoshop and gimp, both for different things, and a litle creativity.

And pup your signature is almost done ill be uploading in a bit


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hal your order has been removed.
> 
> Yes the line is shorter.
> 
> ...


Alright!


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 27, 2009)

Err...well this is my request... you see the sig in my bottom? With Pelly and Phyllis...just kinda like that. Just put Pelly and Phyllis back-to-back on it and you can go crazy with the colours!

PS. don't forget IceZtar!!!!

EDIT: The form 
Main Sig Characterelly
Secondary Characterhyllis
Main coloron't care
Secondary Color: Don't care
Font: IceZtar in any colour


----------



## julezz (Feb 27, 2009)

OOH THERE IS ONLY SEVEN BEFOR ME IN THE LINE


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey chubb, it would be nice to have a sig made for me for once so im gonna request one =]
Image:http://media.photobucket.com/image/white kirby/Zanil/Recolors/Kirby4.png?o=4
alternativly:http://media.photobucket.com/image/white kirby/musicbonbon/whitek.jpg?o=7
or just surprise me with a picture of that kirby, not fussed as long as its that colour ^.^
Text:Muppetman
[underneath]: [TR4Q]
Colour: surprise me =]

can't wait ^.^


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry about the delay, there was a power outage by my house so i lost my net.

Here is the sig with all the fonts u wanted, and i added another font at the end.
So u can choose what u want.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, there was a power outage by my house so i lost my net.
> 
> Here is the sig with all the fonts u wanted, and i added another font at the end.
> So u can choose what u want.


I LOVE IT! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Err...well this is my request... you see the sig in my bottom? With Pelly and Phyllis...just kinda like that. Just put Pelly and Phyllis back-to-back on it and you can go crazy with the colours!
> 
> PS. don't forget IceZtar!!!!
> 
> ...


Alright Iceztar ill be adding you to the list :]


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay one more closer to me! XD Im probably like 11th  oh well...it will be well worth the wait!

EDIT: Correction I would be 12th!  >_<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Hey chubb, it would be nice to have a sig made for me for once so im gonna request one =]
> Image:http://media.photobucket.com/image/white kirby/Zanil/Recolors/Kirby4.png?o=4
> alternativly:http://media.photobucket.com/image/white kirby/musicbonbon/whitek.jpg?o=7
> or just surprise me with a picture of that kirby, not fussed as long as its that colour ^.^
> ...


Alright muppetman im looking forward to making you your sig


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Unfortunately guys im going to have to close for now due to Internet problems.

Hopefully ill be back up and running soon.(today)

Ill be back working on your signatures as soon as i can.

Sorry for the trouble and thanks for being patient with me 

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Fixed my net so im back

*-OPEN-*


----------



## muppetman (Feb 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright muppetman im looking forward to making you your sig


Haha, we could team up and fight crime together ^.^
....if crime was a large quantity of people asking for sigs....>.<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha lol 

Yep we should totally fight crime together,  i mean sig wanters


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

<big>*-Currently working on Mr Hobo's signature-*
</big>
Status-Rendering Stage.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

I bet you guys would make really good sig if you worked together but how can you do that? Hmmm....... Oh and by the way i put up the two awsome sig you made! Thanks Chub!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> I bet you guys would make really good sig if you worked together but how can you do that? Hmmm....... Oh and by the way i put up the two awsome sig you made! Thanks Chub!


you're welcome pup


----------



## spector1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have to wait for 8 people to get my sig  yay


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr hobo i Just finished your signature ill be posting in a bit.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Mr. Hobo Your siggie is complete.

Here it is.







This is the code for it if you decide to use it


```
[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/sy9lxf.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Knightlordco you're up now


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 27, 2009)

almost my turn


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> almost my turn


yep


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay im up on the served list! Lol.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> almost my turn


Gona have to find pics of dragonite fighting >.<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Yay im up on the served list! Lol.


lol


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 27, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, hopefully it wont be too tough... and WOW 900 posts chub!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap i just noticed the 900 lol.

Well 1k will come soon enough >.<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 27, 2009)

*-CLOSED-*


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Dark (Feb 28, 2009)

Main Sig Character: Dark From DN Angel.
Secondary Character: None
Main color: Purple
Secondary Color: Black
Font: "A Charming Font"

Extra Info: I Want It To Say "Darkness Within The Dark..."


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Knightlordco Your siggie is complete.

I tried to capture the golden that you asked for.

I tried a few different borders, so u can choose what you like.

here they are


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Dark said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: Dark From DN Angel.
> Secondary Character: None
> Main color: Purple
> Secondary Color: Black
> ...


Alright dark ive added you to the list.

Caleb you're up next ill be working on yours tomorrow.

Then mattyofalbion..
<small>
Closing for the night..</small>
<big><big><big>*
-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## Elliot (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Knightlordco Your siggie is complete.
> 
> I tried to capture the golden that you asked for.
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!


----------



## julezz (Feb 28, 2009)

its so pretty


----------



## Earth (Feb 28, 2009)

mines in three more people!!!  stiiiill cant wait


----------



## Nic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chub, Thanks.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

*<big><big><big>-OPEN-</big></big></big>*


----------



## SamXX (Feb 28, 2009)

Something with the boy from animal crossing in and Sam in it 
Please and thanks in advance.
Aslo, colour theme, Red and white.
If you could do a matching avatar that would be double awesome.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Something with the boy from animal crossing in and Sam in it
> Please and thanks in advance.
> Aslo, colour theme, Red and white.
> If you could do a matching avatar that would be double awesome.


Which boy sam? any? theres quite a few of them

Caleb im working on your signature now, hopefully i can make it really evil lol


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Main Sig Character: http://www.kruufm.com/files/10/toast.jpg
Secondary Character: http://images.quickblogcast.com/35238-32833/ObamaToast.jpg
Main color: Purple
Secondary Color: Black
Font: Doesn't really matter.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Main Sig Character: http://www.kruufm.com/files/10/toast.jpg
> Secondary Character: http://images.quickblogcast.com/35238-32833/ObamaToast.jpg
> Main color: Purple
> Secondary Color: Black
> Font: Doesn't really matter.


alright banana


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, let me know when it's done.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Caleb your signature is complete.







heres the code if you decide to use it


```
[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/256g0nr.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Mattyofalbion you're up


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

Image: I want picture of the able sisters (including labelle)
Background: make it all cute and pink-ish with scoowegaly ( ~ ) lines that are light blue
text: ~Bita~ (please write it on the right bottom corner  ) 
extra info: I want like them to be back to back like cool looking xD 
here are some images i would suggest to use:
http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/889/889736/animal-crossing-city-folk-20080715111443436.jpg
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/8674/339313-mable_large.gif
http://3tree.co.uk/acexchange/images/characters/mable.jpg

could you make them like labelle in middle then one sister on one side of labelle and the other on the other side?

Sorry for making it complicated DX
PLEASE & THANKS 

Oh and also make an avy with just the part of the sisters (including labelle)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Image: I want picture of the able sisters (including labelle)
> Background: make it all cute and pink-ish with scoowegaly ( ~ ) lines that are light blue
> text: ~Bita~ (please write it on the right bottom corner  )
> extra info: I want like them to be back to back like cool looking xD
> ...


Ill add you to the list


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Closed for now matty im halfway through your signature

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Closed for now matty im halfway through your signature
> 
> <big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


yay cant wait


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-OPEN-*</big></big></big>

Almost done matty


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Caleb your signature is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool! Ive read that story before. Nice job Chub!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 28, 2009)

brb 10mins cant wait xD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Matty your signature is complete.

I couldn't really find a picture of dragonite fighting, but i tried to situate them as good as i could.

Here is what i came up  with i hope u like it.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Matty your signature is complete.
> 
> I couldn't really find a picture of dragonite fighting, but i tried to situate them as good as i could.
> 
> Here is what i came up  with i hope u like it.


Thats really cool!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Matty your signature is complete.
> 
> I couldn't really find a picture of dragonite fighting, but i tried to situate them as good as i could.
> 
> Here is what i came up  with i hope u like it.


:O 
its the awesomest sig ive ever seen    and its mine :veryhappy:


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it  :gyroiddance:


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>

VISIT THE NEW SHOP 

THREAD TOPIC

MUPPETMAN AND CHUBSTERS SIG WAREHOUSE.


----------

